# A Strongly Worded Letter To The Teacher



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've heard of this happening quite a bit but had no personal proof until now.

Our boy (14 y.o.) was asked in English class who he would vote for if he could vote.

My guess is this is a way the left believes they can get a feel for how the parents in the home will be voting.

To say the least Hot Nursey and I are not too pleased with this "assignment".

For one it's none of the school/teachers business. Also what does this have to do with English class? Seems a better lesson, in civics class, would be how the voting process works.

But we all know this isn't about teaching the kids. Needless to say I will be crafting a polite but strongly worded email to the teacher on how inappropriate this assignment is. 

So if you have anything you think I should add to the email let 'er rip. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just the tip of what is going on. Every class , every subject filled with evil white males did this did that. Every democrat was a hero everyone else bad. Public schools are lost. You watch teacher hang their head in shame as they are force to carry the agenda.
The reason for it is indoctrination. And any parent that objects will see the child suffer


----------



## pluong91 (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks like its time for homeschooling!


----------



## pluong91 (Sep 17, 2020)

Funniest thing about this forum is that I am truly interested in some of the survival/prep techniques used BUT this forum is littered with left bashing threads... sometimes unnecessarily. I do not identify with either party, I vote based on the representative for said party and what they are pushing. Sometimes I vote republican sometimes democrat. 

Did it ever come to your mind that the teacher is encouraging critical thinking that ALL Americans should use during every opportunity to cast their vote whether local, state, federal? Seems like a straight forward assignment to me... Who would you vote for and why... indicate the issues that are important to you.... Your kid will have to use those skills when he has his right to vote.... Not everything is to bash the republicans....

....and if you don't agree, I'm sure you can do a better job teaching him at home.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

pluong91 said:


> Funniest thing about this forum is that I am truly interested in some of the survival/prep techniques used BUT this forum is littered with left bashing threads... sometimes unnecessarily. I do not identify with either party, I vote based on the representative for said party and what they are pushing. Sometimes I vote republican sometimes democrat.
> 
> Did it ever come to your mind that the teacher is encouraging critical thinking that ALL Americans should use during every opportunity to cast their vote whether local, state, federal? Seems like a straight forward assignment to me... Who would you vote for and why... indicate the issues that are important to you.... Your kid will have to use those skills when he has his right to vote.... Not everything is to bash the republicans....
> 
> ....and if you don't agree, I'm sure you can do a better job teaching him at home.


Well....

I too am what you could call an Independent. Thing is I've been around long enough to know never to vote for a Democrat. Anyone that would associate with that hate filled party and now openly communist party gets nothing from me. Especially my vote. That said, there are a WHOLE bunch of Republicans I feel the same way about.

As for the prepper stuff why not just stick to the threads about prepping and pass by the political threads?

I'm all for critical thinking in learning but this is not it. The assignment wasn't who would you vote for and why. The assignment was who would you vote for. But that really doesn't matter. Most kids dont know how the voting process works and they are being taught we live in a democracy, which we certainly do not. I think getting the basics of government down before asking them who they would vote for would be a better use of their time in school.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

pluong91 said:


> Funniest thing about this forum is that I am truly interested in some of the survival/prep techniques used BUT this forum is littered with left bashing threads... sometimes unnecessarily. I do not identify with either party, I vote based on the representative for said party and what they are pushing. Sometimes I vote republican sometimes democrat.
> 
> Did it ever come to your mind that the teacher is encouraging critical thinking that ALL Americans should use during every opportunity to cast their vote whether local, state, federal? Seems like a straight forward assignment to me... Who would you vote for and why... indicate the issues that are important to you.... Your kid will have to use those skills when he has his right to vote.... Not everything is to bash the republicans....
> 
> ....and if you don't agree, I'm sure you can do a better job teaching him at home.


Now thats what I call a keen observation, and without any help... would ya have believed it?

:vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

When I has in hie skewl, we were required to take _Government_ as a senior. We did a lot of election stuff that year 'cuz, well, it was an election year. But we weren't asked who we individually would vote for.... the class was divided in half. Half would 'rally' for Evil Candidate No 1 and the other half would 'get behind' Evil Candidate No 2. We had to research "our" candidates' stand on various topics, we'd have debates (yes, actual debates, not the squibble we had last week with two 4-year-olds bragging about who got the last cookie from the cookie jar!), etc. It didn't matter who you personally would have voted for, the idea was to be active in and learn about the process itself.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

pluong91 said:


> Funniest thing about this forum is that I am truly interested in some of the survival/prep techniques used BUT this forum is littered with left bashing threads... sometimes unnecessarily. I do not identify with either party, I vote based on the representative for said party and what they are pushing. Sometimes I vote republican sometimes democrat.
> 
> Did it ever come to your mind that the teacher is encouraging critical thinking that ALL Americans should use during every opportunity to cast their vote whether local, state, federal? Seems like a straight forward assignment to me... Who would you vote for and why... indicate the issues that are important to you.... Your kid will have to use those skills when he has his right to vote.... Not everything is to bash the republicans....
> 
> ....and if you don't agree, I'm sure you can do a better job teaching him at home.


what does who would you vote for have to do with English class?? sounds like more of an English-as-a-second-language pre-requisite


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Preppers are about individuality. We prep for our families. During any SHTF event, we will not be sharing.

Liberal politics is about the well-being of the herd. Good or evil members? It doesn't matter.

Liberal politicians wish to register then confiscate firearms. It displays a terminal naivete if one doubts this. Many liberals, off video, come out and state that the disarmament of the population is their goal. Look at England and Europe, the serfs must ask their government's permission to own a firearm. In Europe, you can go to prison for defending your home.

In the USA, the people with the lowest firearms ownership rates commit a disproportionately high percentage of crimes, 6x the murder rate, 8x the armed robbery rate.

Liberal philosophy goes like this: Disarm everyone so that the aggressive stupid people won't steal firearms from responsible people and do harm to the populace and to themselves. The reason some are violent is due to oppression, goes the liberal view.

I voluntarily lock-up my firearms in a safe (keep a couple out when we are at home). I do not want the trash people to break into my house and steal them. I advise all to do the same. Home invasion stories instruct that when coming home, one should have their carry weapon on the ready. This is because the aggressive scummy people sometimes lie in wait. If one comes home and the dog is not around and things do not look quite right, then just assume something is wrong. Better to call for help than to be attacked.

Conservative thinkers value Liberty for the people and the individual. They make no excuses for criminals. Conservatives put the blame on the individual who made the decision to become aggressive.

Conservative thinking sees a person getting prepared for hard times as their right to do so.

Liberal thinking sees prepping as hoarding. Liberals feel that wealth must be redistributed to the have-nots, even if the poor are poor due to promiscuous behaviors and never thinking about the future.

Liberal thinking sees a prepper defending his or her family's possessions as "oppression of the poor", because redistribution is their "way, the truth, and the light". "No one is guilty of anything, because the masses are the product of socialization."

Preppers will usually be found to be Conservative or Libertarian. Preppers need the liberty to do what is necessary in preparation for the terrible days coming up in our future. We cannot worry about the masses of idiots out there. My heart does not bleed for the masses. There are consequences for one's actions, I believe.

Home invasions are horrific

https://fox59.com/news/documents-reveal-graphic-details-of-home-invasion-robbery-sexual-assaults/

https://listverse.com/2015/01/03/10-terrifying-unsolved-home-invasions/
__________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I've heard of this happening quite a bit but had no personal proof until now.
> 
> Our boy (14 y.o.) was asked in English class who he would vote for if he could vote.
> 
> ...


Don't write the email/letter.

Tell your son to make the best possible grade he can by regurgitating what the teacher says and make sure you de-program your son while changing the oil in your car, fishing, playing ball or whatever.

Don't let the school nazi's put a target on your and Hot Nursey's back.

Prepare to move to a free state...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Don't write the email/letter.
> 
> Tell your son to make the best possible grade he can by regurgitating what the teacher says and make sure you de-program your son while changing the oil in your car, fishing, playing ball or whatever.
> 
> ...


There was a time when I would disagree. 
In 1981, I raised Hell against a school bus driver who was on a tirade against Reagan. The principal, the next day, told me that I should know how she is and ignore her. I told him that her spewing wouldn't go without rebuttal. 
I went to college after I got out of the Army. A Lit professor tried to push the **** agenda. Again, I hit back. In response, she gave me an A as she didn't want to take the chance of me retaking the course. 
Today, the Commies are in total control. Take a stand and your future might be smoked.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Well....
> 
> I too am what you could call an Independent. Thing is I've been around long enough to know never to vote for a Democrat. Anyone that would associate with that hate filled party and now openly communist party gets nothing from me. Especially my vote. That said, there are a WHOLE bunch of Republicans I feel the same way about.
> 
> ...


At this point with everything that is going on....I'd think about a formal letter to her...computer/type written and sent registered mail. Yup.

I would say everything I wanted to say and then cc: it to the entire chain of command, from the principal up to the superintendent of schools.

I would not mention any attorney but I'd also cc a name of one in there.

May seem like overkill but...drastic times call for drastic measure.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And this is an example of what commonly happens in public schools infested with anti-American/anti-critical thought commies.



> Sixth Grade Teacher Brendan Stanton Caught on Video Abusing a Student for Defending Trump - Then Lies to Parent About it (VIDEO)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/10/sixth-grade-teacher-brendan-stanton-caught-video-abusing-student-defending-trump-lies-parent-video/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I was just going to post that link.

Great minds think alike...........


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Tell him to vote for Mr T. When asked why: "Because Mr T is freakin' awesome and that's all you need to know!"  Then punch the teacher in the junk.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I've heard of this happening quite a bit but had no personal proof until now.
> 
> Our boy (14 y.o.) was asked in English class who he would vote for if he could vote.
> 
> ...


Also include a CC to the principle and the district superintendent.......just so they all know what's going on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

How resilient is your kid? You won't be there to fight the potential battle for him if the teacher decides to make an example.
If he's a well-spoken and firm-willed lad, he might hold up just fine slapping a giant "TRUMP 2020" on the title page.
If not, I'd save him the bullying embarrassment that could ensue if the teacher chose to verbally dress him down in front of the class, and just have him say he'd write in Bernie, or better yet, AOC (if teach is a fembot).
In either case, save the letter for the aftermath. Jumping to a conclusion now could make you only look foolish.
I had a college professor that was 100% left, yet he graded my "gun control is nonsense" paper fairly and I passed the class with an 'A'.
*Sometimes* you get an actual teacher.



I tell ya, if my kid's teacher ever did that though, I'd march my ass right up to her, give her a big sloppy smooch on the lips, maybe motorboat "the girls" a time or two, and slap her on the trouser hams as I walked away, for good measure.



My kids are home-schooled.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Also include a CC to the principle and the district superintendent.......just so they all know what's going on.


They know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> They know.


Yes they do...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think a face to face meeting is in order with the teacher and principle. Be prepared and have your talking points in order. This starts at the top. My letter would be addressed to the school board and the district.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am a man of principle and more than once I have marched my agitated ass up to a school's administration office and given them a piece of my mind (usually in an aggressive manner). It has not always served me nor my kids well. On a positive note... we did get the proper introductions out of the way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I am a man of principle and more than once I have marched my agitated ass up to a school's administration office and given them a piece of my mind (usually in an aggresssive manner). It has not always servd me nor my kids well. On a positive note... we did get the proper introductions out of the way.


I did it as a student. It served, and got me respect. High School and College.

Don't bend over ,* and you won't get screwed!*


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think you have to make a firm stance regardless how it's done. Also, I think it has to be documented, either in writing, email or video.

This stuff is getting out of hand and if not put down, will only grow.

Just read another story where a kid was suspended because a "teacher" saw a BB gun in the background of the kids video schooling (whatever the name for that is).

Places requiring parents to sign a form that they won't monitor the classes....another couple the last few days of kids being reprimanded for supporting Trump.

The "education" system was bad enough before. If this kind of crap is allowed, it goes beyond the pale.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Not trying to take over your topic but thought this was relevant.

Where does this crap end? When is enough enough?

If left unchallenged, it won't be long before kids are disciplined for the "teachers" seeing a picture of Jesus on the wall or a Cross...or even an American flag.

This couple had enough. Good for them.



> Family Sues After 4th Grader Suspended over BB Gun Seen in Virtual Class





> A Louisiana family is suing the Jefferson Parish school system after their son, a fourth grader, was suspended six days over a BB gun that was spotted by a teacher during virtual class.


https://www.breitbart.com/education...der-suspended-over-bb-gun-seen-virtual-class/


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Robie said:


> Not trying to take over your topic but thought this was relevant.
> 
> Where does this crap end? When is enough enough?
> 
> ...


My #2 was always in trouble for something and I don't remember if he was suspended or not (probably was) for drawing a picture of an ak47 on his folder. It's just a drawing for goodness sake.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

pluong91 said:


> Funniest thing about this forum is that I am truly interested in some of the survival/prep techniques used BUT this forum is littered with left bashing threads... sometimes unnecessarily. I do not identify with either party, I vote based on the representative for said party and what they are pushing. Sometimes I vote republican sometimes democrat.
> 
> Did it ever come to your mind that the teacher is encouraging critical thinking that ALL Americans should use during every opportunity to cast their vote whether local, state, federal? Seems like a straight forward assignment to me... Who would you vote for and why... indicate the issues that are important to you.... Your kid will have to use those skills when he has his right to vote.... Not everything is to bash the republicans....
> 
> ....and if you don't agree, I'm sure you can do a better job teaching him at home.


Who are you going to vote for? Don't like that question? I don't blame you, because it's a rude question. It doesn't become un-rude just because a teacher asks the question of a student. It's actually more rude in that case because the teacher's position of authority makes the question coercive.

Second, this wasn't a written assignment where a student would employ critical thinking skills to explain "who would you vote for and why... indicate the issues that are important to you." It was a question asked in class, presumably on the spur of the moment, putting the student on the spot. With the country as polarized as it is, why would a teacher do that.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I've heard of this happening quite a bit but had no personal proof until now.
> 
> Our boy (14 y.o.) was asked in English class who he would vote for if he could vote.
> 
> ...


we had fake elections when I was in school in the late 60's and 70's..of course the difference was teachers back then were not going to make you standing in a corner or call you stupid for picking one over another...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Our boy (14 y.o.) was asked in English class who he would vote for if he could vote.


Have him do a write-in vote and put your name on it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

As I don't know the whole story I can only take it at face value. Honestly if the assignment was explaining who you would vote for and why I would have no problems with it because it reinforces using reasoning and critical thinking into making what should be a pretty important decision in ones life. If it was just who are you voting for then that seems like its gossip or just plain laziness as it takes up instruction time. I agree a civics, government, or social studies class would be the appropriate venue rather than an English class. In either case, at face value, I don't really see any sinister ulterior motive outside of wasting class time.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> They know.


But...........do they know of Sas's displeasure with the assignment?

If a complaint is only to the teacher, that complaint may stay with the teacher...........if you include the principal, it may still stay within the principal & teacher. Both instances COULD be covered up or ignored. But if you also include the district, then it will have to be documented and on file. It's just good to cover all the bases.

It may also be a good idea to talk to some of the other parents to see how they feel about it, or if they even know about the assignment. Anyone else that doesn't like it, should be encouraged to speak up as well. If you want the school to change what or how they teach, you need more than one parent to voice against it.

With all the troubles we'd had with both #2 & #3 and the school. one teacher did inform me that parents have more power than they realize to cause change, but they need to speak out.....and most do not.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Save the political rhetoric for civics class...doubt they even have one.

English class is no place to be discussing Trump or any other politician.

I realize everyone would be worried about the fallout that lands on the 14 year old but...I'd still have to make a pretty big deal over this.

Let the entire school board fully understand...*"We are watching you and we will not tolerate bad teaching practices"*


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

pluong91 said:


> Funniest thing about this forum is that I am truly interested in some of the survival/prep techniques used BUT this forum is littered with left bashing threads... sometimes unnecessarily. I do not identify with either party, I vote based on the representative for said party and what they are pushing. Sometimes I vote republican sometimes democrat.


This forum can be a tough place if you are not rather conservative or don't agree in the current path of conservative thought. I left for a time because of all the politics and it still bothers me that the majority of discussions here deal with politics as opposed to prepping. I implore you to do as suggested and just ignore the political topics & concentrate on prepping. Please start some new discussions regarding prepping. This site needs them. You are new here so ask prepper questions or let us know some of the things you understand well.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I've heard of this happening quite a bit but had no personal proof until now.
> 
> Our boy (14 y.o.) was asked in English class who he would vote for if he could vote.
> 
> ...


I agree how someone votes is no one's business and today that discussion is too polarizing for an English class. I'm confused though. Was it simply a question or was their some assignment?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

******* said:


> I agree how someone votes is no one's business and today that discussion is too polarizing for an English class. I'm confused though. Was it simply a question or was their some assignment?


When kids come to class, which is currently virtual, there is a "Question of the Day" which they are to answer first thing and turn in. On that particular day the question was "If you were to vote in the upcoming election would you vote for Biden or Trump?".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> When kids come to class, which is currently virtual, there is a "Question of the Day" which they are to answer first thing and turn in. On that particular day the question was "If you were to vote in the upcoming election would you vote for Biden or Trump?".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Idiot teacher.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Politics and prepping goes together like peas and carrots.

Though I have always viewed myself as a good Boy Scout...Be Prepared....I never took "prepping" too seriously until Obama became President. And because of Obama, anyone can see for themselves the direction this country is heading. Hell, Kowboy even took the time to write a pretty handy group of threads about handling/prepping for what's going on should it fester and grow.

Though I understand some not wanting the political threads, I would suggest going this route:
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...you-don-t-want-see-political-news-topics.html

Prepping to me means prepping for everything, including massive political unrest.

If the news comes out that Yellowstone is about to erupt...that's going to grab my prepping attention also. If the news is about a plot to destroy our power grid...same thing.

End of rant.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> When kids come to class, which is currently virtual, there is a "Question of the Day" which they are to answer first thing and turn in. On that particular day the question was "If you were to vote in the upcoming election would you vote for Biden or Trump?".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


...and has no place being asked in an English class.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> I've heard of this happening quite a bit but had no personal proof until now.
> 
> Our boy (14 y.o.) was asked in English class who he would vote for if he could vote.
> 
> ...


Firstly, the question shouldn't be asked of a school-age child who can't vote.
Secondly, the question shouldn't be asked at all.
Thirdly, if the question MUST be asked (for whatever reason) all Presidential candidates should be listed and "other" should also be an option. Not everyone isn't going to vote for either Trump or Biden and some people won't be voting at all.

If I had school aged kids ... I'd do everything in my power to remove them from the public fool system. They've become nothing less than Marxist indoctrination centers. America's number one asset is her children. Unfortunately, she's placed them in the hands of the enemy!!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

pluong91 said:


> this forum is littered with left bashing threads...


The left would remove my most important preps so why would I not want to bash them?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

There's even more on the website.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

pluong91 said:


> Funniest thing about this forum is that I am truly interested in some of the survival/prep techniques used BUT this forum is littered with left bashing threads... sometimes unnecessarily. I do not identify with either party, I vote based on the representative for said party and what they are pushing. Sometimes I vote republican sometimes democrat.
> 
> Did it ever come to your mind that the teacher is encouraging critical thinking that ALL Americans should use during every opportunity to cast their vote whether local, state, federal? Seems like a straight forward assignment to me... Who would you vote for and why... indicate the issues that are important to you.... Your kid will have to use those skills when he has his right to vote.... Not everything is to bash the republicans....
> 
> ....and if you don't agree, I'm sure you can do a better job teaching him at home.


A kid not even finished with puberty, doesn't need to be asked by a teacher, *teaching English*...this question.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

pluong91 said:


> Funniest thing about this forum is that I am truly interested in some of the survival/prep techniques used BUT this forum is littered with left bashing threads... sometimes unnecessarily. I do not identify with either party, I vote based on the representative for said party and what they are pushing. Sometimes I vote republican sometimes democrat.
> 
> Did it ever come to your mind that the teacher is encouraging critical thinking that ALL Americans should use during every opportunity to cast their vote whether local, state, federal? Seems like a straight forward assignment to me... Who would you vote for and why... indicate the issues that are important to you.... Your kid will have to use those skills when he has his right to vote.... Not everything is to bash the republicans....
> 
> ....and if you don't agree, I'm sure you can do a better job teaching him at home.


The left is literally dedicated to removing my Constitutional rights and replacing them with big government regulations. What's more is the fact that I, as a white male, am under direct attack from the left based purely on the color of my skin. So why on earth would I consider "the left" a friend? The left has lots of momentum which gives their movement a certain amount of power and force. The only way to stop force is WITH force. The left is my enemy and I'm not about to become their doormat!

If the left doesn't like or isn't satisfied with American values and our Constitution then they're free to move to a Socialist nation which is more suited to their ideology. But truth be told, the only reason they remain in the USA is because they love the FREEDOM the USA affords them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------

